# what a good idea



## linzys-snakes (Oct 18, 2007)

just wanted to say what a good idea this is
its helpful to newbies
and everyone else by tidying up the other sections
could do with transfering all relevent stickies from other places too


----------



## Maddie (Aug 19, 2007)

Totally agree :no1:


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

And me


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

I just hope all order will be controlled lol


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

I think it is a grate idear!

Josh


----------



## JS Reptile (Dec 3, 2007)

As said great idea the perfect place for some questions that are asked !


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

: victory:

Fab idea!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

linzys-snakes said:


> could do with transfering all relevent stickies from other places too


Agreed. Nice section. 

Lets hope it can be kept 'flame-free' :whistling2:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

very good idea :no1:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I think its a really bad idea 





...sorry, just wanted to be different. :lol2:


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

Esfa said:


> ...sorry, just wanted to be different. :lol2:


shoch shock horror lol.


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

well done moderator!!
great idea


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

*snake*

its a great idea


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I like the idea. I'm getting fed up with new people who are coming onto the forum to ask a question and all some people can be bothered to do is say google it! What pathetically crap attituide, surely they have been googling to find the forum and yes some of the questions can be repetitive and seem like its a cycle but that's how forums work. New people should be able to ask questions and advice without someone being intimidating or rude. Maybe the advice should only be given by moderators or long time members who clearly have knowledge with breeding and keeping snakes


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Philcw said:


> I just hope all order will be controlled lol





AshMashMash said:


> Agreed. Nice section.
> 
> Lets hope it can be kept 'flame-free' :whistling2:


 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/111850-notice-helpers.html


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

wohic said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/111850-notice-helpers.html


True, true. But also:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/rules.php

:whistling2: These cover the whole forum and yet flaming still happens...


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Brilliant Idea.. Lets hope we all remember that we all started somewhere lets be helpful...

Liz


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Great idea!Should be good for any one who needs info on different species that they havent kept before.:no1:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I agree, its a very good idea.


----------



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

brilliant idea : victory:


----------



## Ratticus <3 (Jan 21, 2008)

you should move in the sticky about abbreviated names (if it exists)
 well gd idea though YAY


----------



## Anna_r (May 27, 2007)

this is a fab idea, hopefully newbies will be less intimidated when posting their first threads now


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

I think it's necessary and will be very helpful.. but it's sad reflection on the other forum areas.


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

*Spot On*

what a darn good idea :no1:

pat on the back is in order :notworthy:

jamie: victory:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

rantasam said:


> I think it's necessary and will be very helpful.. but it's sad reflection on the other forum areas.


I agree.

I find it unhelpful when people post and the only answer they get is look on Google

We're keepers, we have first hand experience and it is our duty to try and pass that knowledge on to those new to our hobby.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

Mark75 said:


> I agree.
> 
> I find it unhelpful when people post and the only answer they get is look on Google
> 
> We're keepers, we have first hand experience and it is our duty to try and pass that knowledge on to those new to our hobby.


but also, we will not give as much detail as a care sheet, and its not hard to use google!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

californiankinglover said:


> but also, we will not give as much detail as a care sheet, and its not hard to use google!


 
thast not the point though, some people may actually not know the terms used in care sheets and for that matter there are some truely appauling care sheets on the net...so no google is not always the answer. This section is here to support new owners, not judge them or tell them to go and use google....

Negitive comments are not welcome.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

californiankinglover said:


> but also, we will not give as much detail as a care sheet, and its not hard to use google!


And how many inaccurate caresheets have you read?

I am picking up 2 ackies tomorrow. I have researched this species as I've never kept a monitor before and the first 6 caresheets on google all gave conflicting info.

I've asked a few people on here that i know keep and breed ackies successfully and will copy their keeping plans so my ackies will thrive and not merely survive.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

wohic said:


> thast not the point though, some people may actually not know the terms used in care sheets and for that matter there are some truely appauling care sheets on the net...so no google is not always the answer. This section is here to support new owners, not judge them or tell them to go and use google....
> 
> Negitive comments are not welcome.


ok, sorry, i didnt mean it like that atall, but my point was, people cant expect to just rely on this and not google, and it wasnt meant as a negative comment, as i think it will be a great section!


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

Mark75 said:


> And how many inaccurate caresheets have you read?
> 
> I am picking up 2 ackies tomorrow. I have researched this species as I've never kept a monitor before and the first 6 caresheets on google all gave conflicting info.
> 
> I've asked a few people on here that i know keep and breed ackies successfully and will copy their keeping plans so my ackies will thrive and not merely survive.


well i didnt use any forums when i got my first snake, and kept snakes for around 1 and a half years, before coming on here, so some care sheets must of been right as nothing has changed now i use here, and all the things are correct.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

brilliant idea and it happened fast nice one jakk and mods : victory:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Excellent idea : victory:


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

fishboy said:


> brilliant idea and it happened fast nice one jakk and mods : victory:



have to say it wasnt my idea i think people have been asking for this section for ages and its a darn good idea!

finaly a place where us beginners are safe cheers mods!: victory:

PS i think rach's thread about royal info needs to go on here aswell


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

jakk said:


> have to say it wasnt my idea i think people have been asking for this section for ages and its a darn good idea!
> 
> finaly a place where us beginners are safe cheers mods!: victory:
> 
> PS i think rach's thread about royal info needs to go on here aswell


YUp: victory:


----------

